
Galley: Orchestrator for local Docker containers - runesoerensen
https://github.com/twitter-fabric/galley
======
RX14
That config file is really ugly, could they not have simply used JSON or yaml
to represent that exact structure?

Not sure if it solves any problems docker-compose doesn't solve though.

------
ciokan
What does it do that compose doesn't?

~~~
runesoerensen
They just committed an update to the FAQ[1] to answer that question :)

EDIT: The update has been merged and is in the FAQ now[2]

[1] [https://github.com/twitter-
fabric/galley/commit/0b540ff71b2d...](https://github.com/twitter-
fabric/galley/commit/0b540ff71b2dad99eb8e67c9cc2c18ab92dfcd6f)

[2] [https://github.com/twitter-fabric/galley#how-is-galley-
diffe...](https://github.com/twitter-fabric/galley#how-is-galley-different-
from-docker-compose)

